# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  κοινωνικη φοβια

## natalie

γεια σας .ειναι η πρωτη μου εγγραφη σε φορουμ αλλα ηθελα να μοιραστω τις σκεψεις μου με ομοιοπαθουντες.η φοβια μου για καθε ειδους κοινωνικη συνευρεση ,οταν δεν υπαρχει καποιος δικος μου να με στηριξει καταλληλα, με ταλαιπωρει αφανταστα.Στο λεωφορειο,τη σχολη παντου.Κακες σκεψεις συνεχεια,οτι σε κατακρινουν οτι κανεις κατι λαθος ,εκει αρχιζουν τα ψυχοσωματικα που μετα ν φαινεται και γινεται φαυλος κυκλος.Αποφευγω πολλα,ενω εχω αποφασισει να μην το κανω καποιες φορες ειναι αδυνατο.Σε ενα μερος με κοσμο που νιωθω οτι "απειλουμαι" δυσκολευομαι στην αναπνοη,τρεμω,εχω αρρυθμιες και το χειροτεροο ειναι το τοσο δυσαρεστο συναισθημα αυτης της στιγμης που αντι να περναει εντεινεται..Δεν μπορω πλεον ολο και πιο συχνα να χαρω στιγμες που ο μεσος ανθρωπος εχει δεδομενες..

----------


## wakeup

εδω ειμαι...οτι αποριες εχεις αραδιασε τις εδω...εχω ολα τα συμοτωματα ;(

----------


## dora-agxos

καλησπερα κ καλως ηρθες!
οπως καταλαβαινεις κ εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι..τι να πω??ειναι δυσκολη φαση!
ειναι μια ιδεα που μας καρφωνεται στο μυαλο(?)..
σου συμβαινει παντου αυτο??κ στην καφετερια ας πουμε?η σε συγκεκριμενες καταστασεις?
κ με τους φιλους σου η μονο με αγνωστους?

----------


## natalie

βασικα δεν εχω αποριες.δυο χρονια ειχα.και αποφασισα να παω σε ψυχολογο.συστημενη κιολας.εχω κανει μια συνεδρια μονο ,θα συνεχισω τον οκτωβρη.Το θεμα ειναι πως οι κρισεις σταματησαν λιγο το καλοκαιρι και τωρα επανηλθαν ξανα σε τραγικη συχνοτητα.Παρατηρω τον εαυτο μου και ειναι σαν να εχω δυο εαυτους.Η κοινωνικη ,με αποψη ,δυναμισμο,κεφι ,ορεξη κ.λ.π και ξαφνικα ερχεται σαν συννεφο κατι ισως και απο ενα μηδαμινο γεγονος (π.χ. να ερθει ενα προσωπο) και αλλαζουν ολα.Κλεινομαι,κρυβομαι,ντρ πομαι να φαω,τρεμουν χερια.Μαρτυριο απλα,αλλες φορες δν χρειαζομαι καν γεγονος..

----------


## wakeup

δλδ μερικες φορες οταν βγαινεις εισαι καλα και καποιες αλλες οχι???η αυτο γινεται παντα...

----------


## natalie

παντα υποβοσκει.απλα μερικοι ανθρωποι (και οχι παντα)καταφερνουν να με κανουν να ξεχναω οτι εχω αυτη τη φοβια.Περαν τουτου η καθημερινοτητα μου δεν αντεχεται..Ολες οι αλλες φοβιες ειναι αντιμετωπισιμες και δεν τις βρισκεις μποστα σου καθε λεπτο.Ειναι επισης δυσκολο που το λες σε δικους σου,και φιλους,σε ακουνε ,εχουν καθε καλη προταση αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει πραγματικα πως ειναι..

----------


## dora-agxos

ολοι καπως ετσι ειμαστε με διακυμανσεις..
κ εγω συνηθως ειμαι δυναμικη,βγαινω χωρις κανενα προβλημα κ αλλες φορες μου ερχεται σφηνα μια σκεψη(ωχ με κοιτανε,ωχ μην αρχισω να τρεμω!)κ αυτοματα μου γυριζουν ολα!

----------


## natalie

προθεση*

----------


## natalie

επισης αν παθω κριση σε ενα μερος ή με μια παρεα μετα ντρεπομαι απιστευτα να ξαναπαω στο μερος η να ξαναβρεθω μαζι τους λογω 1ης εντυπωσης. Και επειδη ξερω πως δεν ημουν ο εαυτος απλα ημουνα σε πανικο αν αποφασισω να παω θελω να κερδισω το χαμενο εδαφος ,αγχωνομαι πιο πολυ και τα κανω χειροτερα..

----------


## wakeup

σε καταλαβαινω...και εγω οποτε βγαινω με την κολλητη μου και νιωθω οτι ειναι διπλα μου ολα καλα...μονο μαζι της...και μπορει και μαζι της μερικες φορες να αγχοθο αλλα οχι σε τοσο βαθμο...ποσο θα κρατησει ομως...οταν θα πιασω δουλεια...θα γνωρισω αλλα ατομα...δεν θα μπορουμε παντα να στηριζομαστε σε αλλους :Frown:

----------


## natalie

ευχαριστω δωρα,παντου κ παντα το παθαινω,το αποφευγω μερικες φορες μονο αν τυχει ο τελειος συνδυασμος μερους και ανθρωπων που νιωθω ανετα .σπανιο..

----------


## wakeup

σκεφτεσε πως θα πεις κατι και θα γινεις ρεζιλι?

----------


## natalie

δεν ξερω ..ελπιζω η ψυχοθεραπεια να βγαλλει καπου.ειναι γελοιο.Ημουν αλλος ανθρωπος και τωρα να ντρεπομαι να πιω νερο κ ν φαω η να πω τη ναποψη μου η ν σηκωθω για να παω στην τουαλετα η να παρακουλουθησω στη σχολη..ποσα μου ερχονται σε μια μονο στιγμη.Και σκεφτειτε ποσα χανουμε?αγχος αγχος..ο υπολοιπος πληθυσμος απλα περπαταει αναπνεει πετυχαινει μιλαει γελαει γλενταει και εμεις σε αυτα τα απλα συναναταμε δυσκολιες..Μια εποχη παρατησα πολυ τη σχολη .εβγαινα καθε μερα με τις παρεες μου (και λιγο τουρλα πρωτου κ δευτερου ετους )[περναγαμε τελεια κατεβαζαμε τα ποτακια μας ,γυρναγαμε πρωι ,κοιμομασταν ,ξυπναγαμε απογευμα και μετα παλι απο την αρχη..Με κουρασε βεβαια αυτο και συνηδητοποιησα οτι το ποτο μ εβγαζε απο το αγχος στις εξοδους τρομαξα με το εαυτο μου και πλεον δεν μ κανει αισθηση το ολο ξεφρενο γλεντι.Μπηκα σε προγραμμα σχολης-σπορ-γλωσσες.Και ελπιζω για το καλυτερο

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by natalie_
> επισης αν παθω κριση σε ενα μερος ή με μια παρεα μετα ντρεπομαι απιστευτα να ξαναπαω στο μερος η να ξαναβρεθω μαζι τους λογω 1ης εντυπωσης. Και επειδη ξερω πως δεν ημουν ο εαυτος απλα ημουνα σε πανικο αν αποφασισω να παω θελω να κερδισω το χαμενο εδαφος ,αγχωνομαι πιο πολυ και τα κανω χειροτερα..


αυτο που λες περι μερους ισχυει απολυτα!
εγω για παραδειγμα οταν ημουν στην σχολη ημουν στο ζενιθ των πανικων κ της κοινωνικης φοβιας..
ακομα κ σημερα αν περασω απ\'εξω με πιανει η ψυχη μου!
ακομα κ σημερα εχω εφιαλτες οτι ειμαι στην σχολη,
ορθια στους καθηγητες να παρουσιαζω πως γινεται μια ενεση!
παιδιαστικο??ναι!!
μπρρρρρ...........!

----------


## natalie

παιδιαστικο ..πλακα μου κανεις??με το που πατησω το ποδι μου μεσα δεν με αναγνωριζω.

----------


## wakeup

δυστυχοσ το παθαινω ακομα και με ατομα που ξερω...δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακραια μορφη κοινωνικης φοβιας η εχω παθει εμμονη με τη διταραχη αυτη...

----------


## wakeup

νιωθεισ απομονωμενη και υπο λογω αυτου που περνασ?

----------


## natalie

νιωθω οτι οταν με πιανει αυτο ππροσπαθω να γινω αορατη και δινω σημαδια υποταγης στο περιγυρο,που ακομα και οι δικοι σου αν ανθρωποι που σε ξερουν θεωρουν σιγα σιγα οτι ειναι μερος του χαρακτηρα σου..Μακαρι απλα ν ειχα εναν τροπο ,ισως με αναπνοες η αλλο τροπο χαλαρωσης δεν ξερω..,την ωρα που αρχιζει ο πανικος να τον κανω να φευγει..

----------


## elenh

Φοβάμαι τι θα πω..μερικές φορές όταν μιλάω με άλλα άτομα δε μου βγαίνουν λέξεις,σαν να μπλοκάρει το μυαλό από το άγχος,κάνω πως κοιτάζω το κινητό από αμηχανία.Στη σχολή κυρίως.
Υπάρχουν άτομα όπως και σε σένα που μου αποβάλλουν αυτό το αίσθημα,αλλά καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να συναναστρέφεσαι και με άλλα άτομα,αναγκαστικά.Όταν με πιάνει αυτός ο πανικός που λες,που μέχρι στιγμής είναι μικρός γιατί πιο πολύ άγχος το λες,κάτι σαν ταχυκαρδία,σαν σφίγξιμο ,ηρεμώ μόνο όταν κλείσει η πόρτα του σπιτιού ή έστω όταν μείνω μόνη.

----------


## elenh

Εσύ όταν μιλάς με άλλα άτομα δε σε πιάνει αυτό?Σαν να μπλοκάρει το μυαλό?Ενώ όταν είσαι με άτομα που νιώθεις πιο άνετα έχεις καλύτερη ροή λόγου?Κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων...

----------


## wakeup

ελενη μου ακριβως αυτο...μπλοκαρει το μυαλο μου λες και δεν μπορει να παραξει σκεψεις εκεινη την στιγμη...ακομα και στισ πιο απλες ερωτησεις...τοτε με πιανει ταχυκαρδια,πονος στο στηθος και πανικος...μονο με την κολλητη μου δεν αισυανομαι τοσο χαλια και εχει ροη η συζητηση και τη σχεση μου...αλλα με την σχεση μου οχι και τοσο συυχνα...εχω απελπιστει...

----------


## natalie

λογικα εχετε κανει ψυχοθεραπεια σωστα?εγω μονο μια συνεδρια ακομα.Υπαρχει καποια ασκηση με αναπνοες ή αλλου τυπου να υποχωρουν τα ψυχοσωματικα εστω κ λιγο?

----------


## elenh

για την ψυχοθεραπεία θα ήθελα κι εγώ να ρωτήσω...ίσως φανεί λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση,αλλά πόσο διάστημα θέλει ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα για να ξεπεραστεί?

----------


## natalie

κοιτα απο οτι μ ειπε η ψυχολογος μου θελει διαφορετικο διαστημα για τον καθενα αναλογα ποσο \"βαρια\" ειναι η περιπτωση..αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι πολλοι λενε πως εκανα χρονια και δεν λυθηκε εντελως το προβλημα.Η ψυχολογος μου λεει πως ειναι απο τις πιο ελεαφριες διαταραχες ,δυακολο μεν γ αυτον που το περναει , αλλα με λιγη δουλιτσα και καιρο αντιμετωπιζεται,Συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα να πας.

----------


## wakeup

και εμενα μου εχουν πει αναλογα με την περιπτωση...ο καθε ανθρωπος θελει το χρονο του...μπορει να σου παρει εξοι μηνες χρονο...εγω σκεφτομαι την ομαδικη θεραπεια...εκει ακριβς που θα ειναι και αλλοι με παρομοιο προβλημα...και θα στηριζεις και θα στηριζεσε απο ατομα που εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα...εκει μπορει να βρεις ακρη...

----------


## natalie

νομιζω οτι ειναι ολα στο μυαλο κ ολοι εμεις ειμασε απλα αδυναμοι που δεν τ λυνουμε μονοι μας.Αν παω καθε μερα στο μερος που με φοβιζει η βγω με ανθρωπους που με φοβιζουν ισως γελοιοποιηθω αλλα θα τα καταφερω σιγα σιγα.Ειμαστε απλα ολοι κοτες.Αυτο εχω να πω..

----------


## wakeup

συμφωνω απολυτως ...αλλα οι κοτες δεν παθαινουν κρισεις πανικου;ppp

----------


## natalie

μονο οι κοτες το παθαινουν,αν εχεις δυναμη και αυτοπεποιθηση δεν θα φτασεις ποτε σε αυτο το σημειο..με μισω οταντο παθαινω.μετα σκεφτομαι για ωρες και μερες τι θα αλλαζα αν ξανααντιμετωπιζα την ιδια κατασταση.Ρε ας ξυπνησουμε ολοι δεν γινεται αλλο.Μιζερια και γκρινια ,Πρεπει ο καθενας μεσα του να ξυπνησεις.Για εμενα προσωπικα δεν παει ΑΛΛΟ.!

----------


## elenh

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέτε...Κι εγώ στην προσπάθεια είμαι,εδώ και λίγο καιρό.Αλλά αυτό με την ομαδική θεραπεία ακούγεται πολύ καλό...Όσο να\'ναι παίρνεις δύναμη όσο πολεμάς το πρόβλημα σου με άτομα που σε καταλαβαίνουν απόλυτα γιατί περνάνε το ίδιο.

Βασικά πάντοτε πίστευα πως όλο αυτό πηγάζει από τη χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση.Αν δηλαδή νιώσεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου,θα είσαι και πιο άνετος.Αλλά δεν ξέρω...Πολλές φορές που με πιάνει αυτό το άγχος γίνομαι πέραν του ντροπαλή και αμίλητη,και κάπως αδέξια.Μπορεί να μου πέσει κάτι ή οτιδήποτε.Τραγικό είναι...Και γελοίο..Και αυτό με την πρώτη εντύπωση που αναφέρει η natalie μου συμβαίνει...Αν νομίζω ότι έχω γελοιοποιηθεί στην πρώτη γνωριμία με άτομα,μετά αποφεύγω συναντήσεις...ντρέπομαι,φοβ άμαι μη με πιάσει πάλι τίποτα

----------


## natalie

το χειροτερο ειναι η αδεξιοτητα που προερχεται απο την αμηχανια ...μπορω να σπασω πραγμα να σκουντηξω καποιον να μ πεσει κατι.να μην μπαινει το πηρουνι στο στομα απο το τρεμουλο.πες μου μετα αν δεις ενα τετοιο ατομο δεν θα πεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.ισως και να γελασεις?οχι κακοπροαιρετα απαραιτητα..

----------


## wakeup

ελενη μοιαζουμε πολυ αληθεια...οτι λεσ το σκεφτομαι και εγω καθε φορα...ειναι ολα λογο χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης αυτο ειναι αληθεια...αλλα και το να εχεισ φιλουσ ρε γμτ...εγω εδω και καποια χρονια μονο με την κολλητη μου βγαινω...θελω να ανοικτω πια...να γνωρισω ατομα ...καινουργιες παρεες...δεν αντεχω αλλο τη στασιμοτητα...εσυ εχεισ παρεεσ που να σε καταλαμβαινουν??

----------


## natalie

*και οσο για την ομαδικη θεραπεια δεν ειμαι πολυ θετικη,.φοβαμαι οτι με καθησυχασει να μιλαω με ατομα που με καταλαβαινουν και στο εξω κοσμο θα γινουν ολα πιο δυσκολα.Θα με εθισει οτι στο γκρουπ με καταλαβαινουν πληρως και θα απομακρυνθω κ απο φιλους.Μου φαινεται αντιστοιχο του να κλεινεσαι σπιτι σου.Κλεινεσαι με αλλους δεκα λετε τον πονο σας αλλα δεν πατε εκει εξω να το πολεμησετε.

----------


## natalie

wakeup ειχες παρεες και τις εχασες η ποτε δεν ειχες?και εισαι σε ηλικια σχολειου -σχολης - δουλειας?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by natalie_
> το χειροτερο ειναι η αδεξιοτητα που προερχεται απο την αμηχανια ...μπορω να σπασω πραγμα να σκουντηξω καποιον να μ πεσει κατι.να μην μπαινει το πηρουνι στο στομα απο το τρεμουλο.πες μου μετα αν δεις ενα τετοιο ατομο δεν θα πεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.ισως και να γελασεις?οχι κακοπροαιρετα απαραιτητα..


οχι ναταλι..κανεις δεν θα γελασει,ισως να μην το προσεξει καν..

εγω πιστευω πως εμεις επικεντρωνομαστε στον εαυτο μας εκεινη την στιγμη.

----------


## wakeup

οχι δεν ειναι ετσι...αν επιλεξεις να απομακρυνθεις ναι...και δεν λες τον πονο σου...μαζι με την ομαδα εκτιθεσε και λες τις εμπειριες σου...και κακο θα ηταν αν γνωριζες και αλλα ατομα που περνουν παρομοια και πως το αντιμετωπιζουν???

----------


## elenh

Αυτό ακριβώς!Η σκέφτομαι μήπως πω καμιά βλακεία.Αλλά αυτό με την αδεξιότητα...Ειδικά όταν είναι να βγούμε σε καμιά ταβέρνα παρέα.Ή δεν αγγίζω τίποτα για να μην υπάρξει θέμα,ή αν αγγίξω πάντα κάτι θα συμβεί,έστω και μικρό...Και μετά σκέφτομαι \"πω,πω τι θα σκέφτονται για μένα,ρεζιλεύτηκα...\".Και μετά αγχώνεσαι πιο πολύ,το σκέφτεσαι πιο πολύ...

Πρέπει να χαλαρώσουμε και να πούμε οκ και να συμβεί κάτι,δεν πειράζει.Αν σκεφτόμαστε αυτό ίσως όλα αποβληθούν σταδιακά.

Ούτως ή άλλως σκεφτόμαστε πως σκέφτονται άσχημα πράγματα για μας.Τι χειρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί αν το παίρνουμε λίγο πιο χαλαρά?

----------


## natalie

μα εμενεαμε εχουν ρωτησει γτ τρεμεις.η για πλακα.το πηρουνι μεσα στο στομα ..η μη σ πεσουν ολα κατω.γ πλακα, απο ανθρωπους που αγαπαω γτ θα το λεγα και εγω αν το εβλεπα.γτ δν ξερουν οτι η πηγη ειναι κατι που με στεναχωρει τοσο πολυ.καταλαβες?αυτα φαινονται,.απλα λιγοτερο απο οσο ειναι στο κεφαλι μας.και δεν τρεχει και κατι που φαινονται.αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη που λογικη ?

----------


## elenh

> _Originally posted by wakeup_
> ελενη μοιαζουμε πολυ αληθεια...οτι λεσ το σκεφτομαι και εγω καθε φορα...ειναι ολα λογο χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης αυτο ειναι αληθεια...αλλα και το να εχεισ φιλουσ ρε γμτ...εγω εδω και καποια χρονια μονο με την κολλητη μου βγαινω...θελω να ανοικτω πια...να γνωρισω ατομα ...καινουργιες παρεες...δεν αντεχω αλλο τη στασιμοτητα...εσυ εχεισ παρεεσ που να σε καταλαμβαινουν??


εγώ είχα κλειστεί το τελευταίο διάστημα λόγω σχέσης,απομονώθηκα.Και αυτό χειροτέρεψε το πρόβλημα μου.Τέλος πάντων.Τώρα έχω κάποιες φίλες,αλλά δεν κάνουμε καθημερινή παρέα.Με καταλαβαίνουν γιατί γνωρίζουν για το πρόβλημα μου χρόνια τώρα.Γενικά δεν έχω παρέες,αλλά ευελπιστώ τώρα σιγά σιγά να ανοιχτώ..

----------


## natalie

δεν ξερω.για την ομαδικη θεραπεια θεωρω οτι ειναι αδυναμια στην αδυναμια.καια υτο που θελει αυτη η διαταραχη ειναι να βρουμε δυναμη.αν τη βρειτε εκει αλλα δεν μεινει μονο μεσα στην αιθουσα και τους ανθρωπους αυτους μαζι σας.ρε ελενη ναι ολα στο μυαλο ειναι.μπορει καποιος να μου τα βγαλλεις.ελεοοος.εχω ολη τν καλη θεληση.αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ολα σβηνουν

----------


## wakeup

ναταλιε μου ειμαι 22...δεν εχω δουλεια ακομη τελιωνω το πτυχιο μου...αυτο που με αγχωνει και ποναει ειναι οτι απο την δευτερα λυκειου κανω παρεα μονο με την κολλητη μου και τους παρεες τισ...αυτη ειναι κοινωνικοτατη...και μετα πουυ εκανα σχεση απομονωθηκα και εγω...το θεμα ειναι με την κοινωνικη φοβια πως κανεισ παρεες και pou :Frown: ?

----------


## elenh

> _Originally posted by natalie_
> μα εμενεαμε εχουν ρωτησει γτ τρεμεις.η για πλακα.το πηρουνι μεσα στο στομα ..η μη σ πεσουν ολα κατω.γ πλακα, απο ανθρωπους που αγαπαω γτ θα το λεγα και εγω αν το εβλεπα.γτ δν ξερουν οτι η πηγη ειναι κατι που με στεναχωρει τοσο πολυ.καταλαβες?αυτα φαινονται,.απλα λιγοτερο απο οσο ειναι στο κεφαλι μας.και δεν τρεχει και κατι που φαινονται.αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη που λογικη ?


Όταν είσαι με άτομα που αγαπάς δε θα νιώσεις άσχημα,ίσως νιώσεις και καλύτερα με το \"πείραγμα\" που θα σου κάνουν,γιατί ξέρεις πως γίνεται με καλή διάθεση.Το πρόβλημα με μένα είναι όταν υπάρχουν νέα άτομα στην παρέα...Τότε βασανίζομαι κυριολεκτικά...Αλλά τελικά πιστεύω πιο πολύ κακή εντύπωση δίνω με το να μη μιλάω καθόλου.Κάποτε μια φίλη σε μια παρέα είχε ρωτήσει τον κοινό μας φίλο\"μήπως η κοπέλα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα?\",μου το είπε μετά αυτό και σκέφτηκα πως ίσως θεωρούν πως έχω πρόβλημα ομιλίας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο..

----------


## natalie

εισαι μονο 22.ξερεις ποσα χρονια εχεις μπροστα σου.νεες φιλιες στις δικες μας περιπτωσεις γινονται μονο οταν νιωσουμε ασχημα .π.χ. να εισαι σπιτι της κολλητης σου εσυ εκεινη και μια φιλη της.ζητα της να σε βοηθησει ωστε να νοιωσεις ανετα,μεσα απο δικες της γνωριμιες να κοινωνικοποιηθεις με δικους σ ορους.ζητα απο οποιον γνωρισεις κ εχεις εστω κ λιγη οικειοτητα και ξερει τη φιλη(η να το πει εκεινη ) να πατε οι 3 σας σπιτι της.δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο.εγω στη σχολη κολωνω....ομαδικες εργασιες.προφορικες εξετασεις,προφορικες παρουσιασεις..

----------


## elenh

> _Originally posted by natalie_
> δεν ξερω.για την ομαδικη θεραπεια θεωρω οτι ειναι αδυναμια στην αδυναμια.καια υτο που θελει αυτη η διαταραχη ειναι να βρουμε δυναμη.αν τη βρειτε εκει αλλα δεν μεινει μονο μεσα στην αιθουσα και τους ανθρωπους αυτους μαζι σας.ρε ελενη ναι ολα στο μυαλο ειναι.μπορει καποιος να μου τα βγαλλεις.ελεοοος.εχω ολη τν καλη θεληση.αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ολα σβηνουν


Πώς θα βγούνε ρε natalie?Πώς!!!Κι εγώ τα λέω για να τα ακούω μου φαίνεται..το ίδιο νιώθω με σένα!

----------


## natalie

οταν νιωσουμε ανετα
*****

----------


## natalie

ελενη ισχυει.προσπαθω σταδιακα μεσα απο το να ειμαι παραγωγικη και να γεμιζω το χρονο μου να βρω τη δυναμη.οσο ζω ελπιζω...

----------


## elenh

πω πω τι μου θύμισες λέγοντας για τη σχολή....μια φορά παρουσίαζα ατομική εργασία,είχαν κοπεί τα πόδια μου,είχαν μουδιάσει,ευτυχώς ήμουν καθιστή...η φωνή μου όμως έτρεμε.Διάβαζα και έλεγα από μέσα μου \"άντε λίγο ακόμη,άντε λίγο ακόμη\",σκεφτόμουν μήπως πω κάτι λάθος,μήπως με κοροιδέψουν,μήπως η φωνή μου φανεί γελοία...μαρτύριο...

----------


## wakeup

ναταλιε μου δεν ειναι ετσι και τοσα χρονια το προσπαθω...ειναι λες και ξεχασα πως ειναι να κανεις φιλους...και ολο αυτο με τα πειραγματα το εχω παντα...οι αλλοι απλα προσπαθουν με πλαγιο τροπο να σε κανουν να χαλαρωσεις ενω απλα το κανουν χειροτερο:P

----------


## elenh

> _Originally posted by wakeup_
> ναταλιε μου ειμαι 22...δεν εχω δουλεια ακομη τελιωνω το πτυχιο μου...αυτο που με αγχωνει και ποναει ειναι οτι απο την δευτερα λυκειου κανω παρεα μονο με την κολλητη μου και τους παρεες τισ...αυτη ειναι κοινωνικοτατη...και μετα πουυ εκανα σχεση απομονωθηκα και εγω...το θεμα ειναι με την κοινωνικη φοβια πως κανεισ παρεες και pou?


Στη σχολή μπορείς με αφορμή κάποια εργασία ή σημειώσεις.Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να σκεφτώ για μας...Όταν υπάρχει κάποιο κοινό θέμα με πιάνω να είμαι λίγο πιο άνετη.Λιγότερο αγχώδης.

----------


## natalie

βασικαδεν θελει προσπαθεια.αν μπορεσεις να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου ολα θα βρουν τη σειρα τους.η δυσκολια ειναι οτι θες φιλους για να βγεις απο αυτο το προβλημα.με τη στηριξη της οικογενειας μπορεις να αρκεστεις για αρχη ??

----------


## wakeup

τι να πω πια εχω κουραστει...καθε μερα με την ιδια ερωτηση και τον ιδιο καιμο στα παντζακια μου...θα ειμαι ποτε ευτυχισμενη και ηρεμη με τουσ ανθρωπους που τοσο θελω να εχω διπλα μου η θα ειναι ονειρο απατηλο???μια γνωστη μου ειχεε θυμησει...δεν εχει σημασια ο προορισμος αλλα το ταχιδι...εγω παντοσ εχω παρει χαλασμενο μεταφορικο...συνεχως με βγαζει εξω απο τον δρομο μου:P

----------


## natalie

ολοι καπως ετσι νιωθουμε.λιγοτερο / περισσοτερο η με αλλες συνθηκες...ειναι το ιδιο..νιωθω ενα λαθος.τιποτα δεν μου αναγνωριζω.καμια αυτοεκτιμηση και αυτοεπιβραβευση

----------


## elenh

Wakeup αν ακολουθήσουμε αυτό που λέει και στις αρχές της συζήτησης η natalie πιστεύω θα βρούμε άκρη και με το θέμα φιλίας,θα κάνουμε κάποια καλή αρχή...Εννοώ αυτό με τις γλώσσες,τα σπορ.Και κυρίως με το θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας,να συναναστρεφόμαστε με άλλα άτομα δηλαδή δίχως φόβους...

Υπάρχει αυτό το κοινό ενδιαφέρον που όσο να\'ναι μειώνει την αμηχανία σου.

----------


## wakeup

ναι μπορει αυτο να δωσει ωθηση.... :Big Grin:

----------


## elenh

> _Originally posted by natalie_
> ολοι καπως ετσι νιωθουμε.λιγοτερο / περισσοτερο η με αλλες συνθηκες...ειναι το ιδιο..νιωθω ενα λαθος.τιποτα δεν μου αναγνωριζω.καμια αυτοεκτιμηση και αυτοεπιβραβευση


Οκ,αυτά είναι και δικά μου λόγια.Τα λέω πάρα πολύ συχνά,με χαρακτηρίζουν.Αλλά μου βγαίνει να σου πω πως δεν πρέπει να νιώθεις ένα λάθος.Η αυτοεκτίμηση μας έχει πιάσει πάτο γιατί δίνουμε πολύ βάρος στην \"εκτίμηση\" των άλλων...Το τι θα πουν,τι θα σκεφτούν.Μακάρι να μην σκεφτόμασταν έτσι...

----------


## natalie

μακαρι.....ψυχοθεραπεια &amp; εσωτερικη δυναμη = αποτελεσμα ? ιδου η απορια

----------


## wakeup

αυτη ειναι η παγιδα μας...αυτα που νιωθουμε...ωπου τα παραπανω δεν ειναι ετσι...αυτη η απογνωση να μην πε κατερεε καποιες φορεσ και τα αλλα ολα καλα...

----------


## natalie

δεν φταιει σχεση αλλα εσυ.ηταν ευκολη λυση για να νιωσεις αποδεκτη.το ειχες αναγκη,γατζωθηκες και θυσιασες ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## wakeup

η κοινωνικη φοβια επηρεαζει ολουσ τουσ τομεις...και εγω ετσι επαθα...γαντωθηκα σε μια σχεση η οποια αποδεχοταν αυτο μου το \'\'προβλημα\'\'...ξεφυγα γενικα απο τη \'\'ζωη΄\'\' μου...αλλα ειναι τοσο προσωρινο...μετα επανερχεσε και ειναι ολα χειροτερα...
και εγω μουγκαινομαι γτ απτο αγχοσ λεω ωπου τισ μαλακιες...

----------


## magenta

νιωθω οτι ολες εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα...ειναι καπως παρηγωρο αυτο. το θεμα βεβαια ειναι να κανουμε και κατι...! εγω προσπαθω.... κανονιζω ετσι να δω κανα φιλο που και που οπως χτες πχ αλλα και παλι εχω ενα σωρο αγχος για το πως θα τα παω,αν θα τον κοιταω νορμαλ κτλ........ αυτο με τα ματια δεν μπορω να το ξεπερασω...........δεν μπορω..... ολο το θυμαται το μυαλο μου και κολλαω..

----------


## Lou!

ματζεντα,

απλα ειναι τα πραγματα, εσυ τα κανεις δυσκολα νομιζω.

κανονιζεις με ενα φιλο σου να βγεις, υποθετω οτι κανεις κεφι να τον δεις, αν οχι, δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να κανονησεις με καποιον που δεν γουσταρεις μονο κ μονο για να ξεπερασεις εσυ την κοινωνικη σου φοβια!

πηγαινεις κ εισαι φυσικη, ο εαυτος σου ρε παιδι μου, πως να το πω!
τι παει να πει \"πως θα τα πας?\" εξετασεις δινεις? με φιλο βγαινεις!

επισης αυτο με τα ματια, τι εννοεις? υπαρχει κανενας κανονας που να λεει οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κοιταμε τους αλλους στα ματια για τοσο χρονικο διαστημα κ τοσο οχι? η πρεπει να τους κοιταμε τοτε κ τοτε κ στις αλλες περιπτωσεις οχι?

εσυ δεν πας για να κανεις φιλους μου φαινεται, πας για να συγκρινεσαι με τους αλλους κ να κανεις διαγωνισμους επιδοσεων στους τομεις που θεωρεις σημαντικους!
αυτη την εντυπωση μου δινεις τουλαχιστον! (αν κ δεν εχω διαβασει πολλα μνμ σου)

----------


## magenta

γιατι εισαι τοσο επιθετικη? εδω μεσα σε αυτο το φορουμ πολλοι εχουν προβληματα που σε αλλους ακουγονται γελοια αλλα γι αυτους ειναι καταδυναστευτικα! και εσυ για να εισαι σε αυτο το φορουμ κατι θα εχεις που για μενα μπορει να ειναι γελοιο..... και να πω - πας καλα ρε κοπελα μου?αυτο δεν μπορεις να κανεις?ειναι δυνατον???? δεν θυμαμαι ομως τι εχεις γραψει στο φορουμ και γι αυτο δεν μπορω να πω αλλα και παλι.....δεν νομιζω να εκανα ετσι. 
το τι εχει ο καθενας ειναι δεσμευτικο γι αυτον και ο αλλος δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει.εσυ προφανως δεν εχεις ΚΑΜΙΑ ιδεα του τι μπορει να σημαινει...αγχωνομαι οταν μου λενε για καφε,φοβαμαι να κοιταξω τον αλλον στα ματια και τα λοιπα ακριβως επειδη δεν τα εχεις νιωσει ποτε. 
αρα δεν ειναι σωστο να εξαγριωνεσαι επειδη καποιος δεν μπορει να κανει αυτο που μπορεις εσυ.αληθεια.... εσυ ........τι θεμα εχεις....??

----------


## Lou!

δε εξαγριωνομαι εγω, εσυ εξαγριωνεσαι νομιζω! μαλλον επειδη σου ειπα κατι που δεν σου αρεσε! δλδ τι θα ηθελες να σου χαιδευουν το κεφαλι κ να σου λενε, ναι ναι?

την επιθετικοτητα δεν ξερω που την ειδες, αν εξαιρεσουμε το σημειο που σου λεω οτι πας για συγκριση, που ενταξει εμενα αυτο μου βγαζεις. κ παλι δικαιωμα σου ειναι το τι στοχους εχεις απο τις κοινωνικες σου επαφες!

εγω θα επρεπε να εχω κατι? ετσι απλα για να μου την μπεις? αστειο μου φανεται, γιατι δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση! υποθετω οτι για να γραφεις θα ζητας κ καποια γνωμη ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ απο αυτην που εχεις μεχρι τωρα! (γιατι αν ειναι να ζητας την ιδια γνωμη, δεν εχει νοημα να την ζητας)

παλια ημουνα πιο ανταγωνιστικη με τους αλλους κ αισθανομουνα πιο αβολα. οχι σε σημειο βεβαια εφιαλτικο, απλα αισθανομουνα πιο αβολα. απο τοτε που το δουλεψα γενικα αισθανομαι αρκετα ανετα με τους περισσοτερους, χωρις να σημαινει οτι επιδιωκω να γινουμε κ κολλητοι.

θα μου πεις τι σχεση εχουν τα δικα σου ψυχοσωματικα με τις σκεψεις κ τις αντιληψεις που κουβαλας! αλλο το ενα κ αλλο το αλλο! δεν ειναι ετσι ομως, εχουν τεραστια συγγενεια. συνηθως οι σκεψεις μας δημιουργουν κ τα συναισθηματα μας!

----------


## magenta

εχω βαρεθει τους εξυπνακιδες αυτου του φορουμ... και φυσικα και θυμωσα.σε εμενα απευθυνεσαι αλλωστε.
ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου και τωρα πηγαινε να δωσεις και αλλου συμβουλες εμενα με καλυψες. 
για να εισαι εδω κουκλα μου σε αυτο το φορουμ και να περνοδιαβαινεις κατι σε τρωει και εσενα.......οπωτε ψαξε βρες το και σταματα να το παιζεις κουλ με θεματα που σε εσενα φαινονται ευκολα αλλα για καποιους μπορει να ειναι βουνο.
καλο ειναι να λεμε την αποψη μας και ας ειναι και αντιθετη γιατι οχι... αλλα ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που την λεμε...ακομα και τα σημεια στιξης που χρησιμοποιουμε λενε πολλα για την διαθεση μας εκεινη την στιγμη.και αν θελουμε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να βοηθησουμε καποιον -λεω τωρα- δεν θα πουμε ψεματα,θα πουμε την αποψη μας αλλα παντα παιζει ρολο ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ..

----------


## Lou!

καλως αγαπητη μου κ εσυ πηγαινε αλλου να πουλησεις την ευθιξια σου! εκανες κ τα ψυχολογικα διαγωνισμο! ποιος εχει τα περισσοτερα! κατι θα εχω κ εγω δεν μπορει, κ σου το παιζουμε κ κουλ κ ετσι κ γιουβετσι! κ σε σνομπαρουμε που εχεις μια δυσκολια! αντε παρε την ανταγωνιστικοτητα σου κ πηγαινε αλλου να διαγωνιστεις ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος! εγω το εχω ξεπερασει αυτο το σταδιο!

----------


## magenta

δεν νομιζω απ οτι φαινεται........ 
ο καθενας βλεπει και λεει στον αλλον οτι τον ενοχλει στον εαυτο του.... προφανως εσυ θα εχεις ακομα καποια θεματα ανταγωνιστικοτητας και αυτα ειναι ακριβως αυτα που σε ενοχλουν στους αλλους. οι αλλοι γινονται καθρεφτης σου.....
δεν ειμαι και χτεσινη.....

----------


## Lou!

μπορει να ειναι κ ετσι οπως τα λες!

εξυπνο το σχολιο σου με τον καθρεφτη.

τωρα χρησιμοποιησε το κ εσυ για να κανεις την αυτοκριτικη σου. δες προσεχτικα τι σε ενοχλησε στα δικα μου γραφομενα (επιθετικοτητα? εξυπνακισμος?), κ θα εχεις μια εικονα του τι σε ενοχλει στον δικο σου εαυτο!  :Wink: 

.-

----------


## wakeup

λοτ μου επειδη και εγω περναω απο αυτο το λουκι...δεν ειναι θεμα ανταγωνισμου...ουτε θεμα \'\'χρησιμοποιησεις\'\' ενος φιλου για να ξεπερασω την κοινωνικη μου φοβια...προς θεου...κανεις δεν ξυπναει ενα πρωι και \'\'ανταγωνιζεται\'\' με εναν φιλο του για να ξεπερασει ενα προβλημα του...παρανοικοτατο...ο φιλος ειναι μια στηριξη περισσοτερο και βοηθεια στις δυσκολες στιγμες...πιστευεις πως δεν θα θελαμε να βγαιναμε εξω και ολα να ηταν ηρεμα και χαλαρα και να διασκεδαζαμε με τους φιλους μας και να τους \'\'ανταγωνιζομασταν\'\' στις πλακες και στα πειραγματα???...ελα ομως που τα επισκιαζει ολα ενα αυτοματο αγχος...λοιπον εχει δικαιο η μαντζεντα...αν δεν το εχεις βιωσει μην δινεις συμβουλη...θα ειχες το δικαιωμα με οποιο υφος γουσταρεις και οτι θα ηθελες να πεις επι του θεματος αλλα μονο αν ειχες ιδεα πως ειναι να ζεις με αυτο το πραγμα...χχχ

----------


## magenta

σ ευχαριστω πολυ wakeup

----------


## wakeup

ναδα:P

----------


## ΜΕΘ

http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=1&amp;articleID=10550&amp ;la=1

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by ΜΕΘ_
> http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=1&amp;articleID=10550&amp ;la=1


Μάλιστα, τελικά τι είμαστε ; Μόνο ορμόνες ;

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ΜΕΘ_
> http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=1&amp;articleID=10550&amp ;la=1
> 
> 
> Μάλιστα, τελικά τι είμαστε ; Μόνο ορμόνες ;


οχι!ειμαστε κ σκεψεις!εγω τα ακουω βερεσε αυτα!σπρει κ βλακειες!αν δεν παλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου δεν σε σωζει κανενα σπρει!
κ επισης να πω,επειδη μολις τωρα ειδα τα παραπανω μηνυματα οτι η λου ειναι απο τα σπανια ατομα εδω μεσα που στηριζουν οπως πρεπει χωρις εξυπναδες κ μαγκιες!

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μα θα ήταν η εύκολη λύση να είμαστε μόνο ορμόνες, θα χαρακωνόμασταν σε καθημερινή βάση και ο κόσμος μας θα ήταν ρόδινος. 
Το χάπι για την πίεση στις πέντε το πρωί, το χάπι για το κοινωνικό άγχος στις δώδεκα το βράδυ ! :P

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οπως τα λες!!θα ειχαμε ενα φαρμακευτικο μενου κ θα τελειωνε η υποθεση!
ειναι εκει ομως το θεμα?τσου!

----------


## dora-agxos

κ επειδη ισως καποιοι να σπευσουν να πουν:βεβαιως κ ειναι ορμονες!!!η σεροτονινη δεν ευθυνεται για την καταθλιψη??

εγω λεω λοιπον οτι οι σκεψεις αποδιοργανωνουν κ τις ορμονες!ολα ξεκινουν απο το ειναι μας!

----------


## ΜΕΘ

[/quote] οπως τα λες!!θα ειχαμε ενα φαρμακευτικο μενου κ θα τελειωνε η υποθεση!
ειναι εκει ομως το θεμα?τσου! [/quote]

Πολλοί άνθρωποι ζουν με φαρμακευτικό μενού. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ;

----------

